# How puppies grow?



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I am just curious on how the maltese puppies grow. With Boo the first week or two he seemed to just grow in length and then length stayed the same and he started growing taller. During all these weeks his little head stayed the same size which kind of looked funny LOL. This week his head grew and he looks balanced. I never noticed that with my wheatens. Like I said doesn't really matter I was just curious!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Maybe Boo's head is getter bigger because we all keep telling him how cute he is... :HistericalSmiley: :wub::wub:Boo!:wub::wub:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

LOL. I am glad it started growing he was starting to look funny. Cute but funny.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

mdbflorida said:


> LOL. I am glad it started growing he was starting to look funny. Cute but funny.


I don't think Boo could be anything BUT cute!! I don't know the real answer to your questions as I have never had a maltese puppy sadly!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Dewey is just stating to fill out. For the longest time I thought he was going to end up looking like a dachshund! His legs were short , and his body looked long and skinny (to me) he is a year old now, and he seems more in proportion ! Boo is a doll!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Like humans, I think they all grow at different rates. I was recently looking at pictures of Lacie at about 9 months and I hardly recognized her. She was definitely "going through the UGLIES" at that time. But looking at her at about 12 months, she looks like my Lacie girl but not yet filled out. I think she finally filled out between 18-24 months which is about normal.

Boo is adorable -- no matter what size his head is. LOL


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*No Answer But Boo Is Adorable.*
*Looking at baby pictures you can really see the changes. Take Lots of Pictures there Priceless.*
*Nickee**


----------

